# Burton Hail pressure point



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

So I just got hails last week and I've ridden them three times so far. I wear a size 9 shoe and i got size 7.5 boots. The night before i went riding i wore them around for like 2 hours and i noticed discomfort in my ankles and on the top of my foot, but it wasn't too bad. Then after riding the next day for about and hour and a half i got some pretty bad discomfort and pain on the top of my foot, especially when i was strapped in to the board. I was at first afraid that this was the ankle strap that was causing the pain because the boots are so soft, but I hoping it's just because theyre new boots. Now, after the third day riding in them, I still noticed the pain but after a longer period of riding, so i'm hoping it will eventually go away when the boots pack out a bit. What do you think, does the boot just need to pack out some more?


----------



## F.T (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey, I just bought some restricted Hails and I love them. Been riding twice in them and have no complaints apart from one thing. The sole of my right foot (I'm goofy) is KILLING me! The arch feels really sore and I start to feel numbness in my foot after a little while. I think it might be because I'm riding on a really shitty rental right now and the bindings really hurt my feet.

I'm surprised you feel pressure points in your ankles, they feel really forgiving to me. I tried on the DC Judge with Boa and it had really bad pressure points on my left ankle, something that I used to get a lot with ski boots. The Hail felt really nice though. I tried on both the ion and the Hail and the Hail just felt a little better...


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

It took me a few days to break in my Hails, now they are the most comfortable boots I've ever had. I have 100+ days on them now.


----------



## TreyDay (Feb 5, 2011)

i also have new hails... i felt the same pressure point you are talking about... i have been up 5 times now on them. I had to loosen the laces a little bit for the first time wearing them. now they are very comfortable. hopes this help. OH and i wear size 9.5 shoes but wear size 9 boots.... are you sure they are not to small :dunno:


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

nope they fit awesome actually. i think they just need to be broken in some more hopefully.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

F.T said:


> Hey, I just bought some restricted Hails and I love them. Been riding twice in them and have no complaints apart from one thing. The sole of my right foot (I'm goofy) is KILLING me! The arch feels really sore and I start to feel numbness in my foot after a little while. I think it might be because I'm riding on a really shitty rental right now and the bindings really hurt my feet.
> 
> I'm surprised you feel pressure points in your ankles, they feel really forgiving to me. I tried on the DC Judge with Boa and it had really bad pressure points on my left ankle, something that I used to get a lot with ski boots. The Hail felt really nice though. I tried on both the ion and the Hail and the Hail just felt a little better...


My arches were killing me in my Burton hail's. Bought blue super feet insoles and now they are great.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Some boots will crease when you set the highback lean.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

i thought that might have been it but i have little to no forward lean


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I had same issues with my Restricted Hails. Both the ankle/top of foot and some outer pain in the soles of my feet.

Here's what I did to solve the issue for the ankle/top of foot pain:

I simply took more control over the tightening of my liner and laces. I'm used to cranking my liner tight in my other boots. With the Hails, I did it slightly looser than normal. Still tight, but not the tightest like I used to. With my outer laces, I kept the top foot area fairly loose and did the ankle area (right before the cuff) less than tight. For the cuff, I did the first set of hooks just tight. For the remaining hooks, I did them as tight as I could. I get no heel lift and this solved my ankle/top of foot pain. Obviously, it's still possible to get pain especially if you wear traditional strap bindings and ride for extended periods of time. 

For the pain in the outer area of my soles, a change in my cant settings alleviated the pain. The Restricted Hails have the EST soles. This is a lower profile sole and is pretty flat. Burton designed this to compliment their EST bindings on their ICS boards. So basically, this means you're going to feel everything under your feet on none EST/ICS setups. I tried them on my Flows which have a plastic cover on the base and I did not like that lol. On my 390 Boss, I started with the 3.0 cant and felt a lot of discomfort on the outer soles of my feet. Changed it to the 2.0 cant and the pain went away.


----------



## F.T (Mar 2, 2011)

I just bought some superfeet insoles for them today and at first I thought I'd wasted 60 euros, but after about 30 minutes my feet feel tons better. Super cushy boots now.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright i was able to lessen the pain around my ankles by paying attention where im tightening the laces, but theres still a lot of pressure on the top of my foot that hurts after a while. im thinking about heat molding them...should i?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Did you try loosening your liner laces?


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> Did you try loosening your liner laces?


yep, i did


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

UPDATE- heat molded these suckers today. seems to be helping, im testing em out this weekend


----------



## ianim8 (Mar 11, 2011)

eastCOASTkills said:


> nope they fit awesome actually. i think they just need to be broken in some more hopefully.


Im new to this and read somewhere about buying much smaller boots.
Im wearing Motto 8s at the moment and find them to be too tight at times.
I wear 7.5 for shoes.
Is this common?
I cant see me putting my feet in anything smaller than a 7.5


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

I just bought the Burton Hails and have been wearing them around the house and have started to get the pain on the outer part of my sole also. I had the same pain in some ride boots I tried on and my old pair of Burton Freestyles. With my old Freestyles the pain would eventually go away while riding, but it seemed that every day started out with that pain. I used to think it was just my foot not being used to boots since I only get to ride about 10-20 days. I am now starting to think something about Burton boots might not be the boot for me.


----------



## BoarderChix (Dec 4, 2011)

A couple things. 
Heat mold, and custom insoles.
If you get pain in the arch area I would say you need more arch support. Also you may be over tightening your ankle strap. Make sure the boots you buy fit properly in your bindings, esp in the heel cup. if you have lots-o-slop in the heel cup area you'll have to crank the bindings down super tight, thus forcing the curvature of you arch down and possibly causing pressure points in other areas, all leading to pain.


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

My pain is on the outer sole. If it where the inside of my foot it would be at the rear of my arch. There my toes are comfy at the end and no heal lift. Everything else is great except for the outer foot.

I have just loosed my liners to just barely tight and no change. I have not tried insoles.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Leo said:


> Here's what I did to solve the issue for the ankle/top of foot pain:
> 
> I simply took more control over the tightening of my liner and laces. I'm used to cranking my liner tight in my other boots. With the Hails, I did it slightly looser than normal. Still tight, but not the tightest like I used to. With my outer laces, I kept the top foot area fairly loose and did the ankle area (right before the cuff) less than tight. For the cuff, I did the first set of hooks just tight. For the remaining hooks, I did them as tight as I could. I get no heel lift and this solved my ankle/top of foot pain.


This is exactly what I do. I have last years restricted hails. I would also suggest to always get new boots heat molded if they can be. it will decrease the break in period, and in some cases completely eliminate it.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I am having brutal pain on the top of my foot. Have any of you determined a cure for this? Cheers.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I've never really had any pain on the top of my foot, but a few things to think about. 

How tight are your lower laces? They could be too tight, or the liner could be too tight causing that. Play around with that part of the boot and see how you feel. 

The other thing it could be is that you are cranking your bindings too tight. That can cause pain on the top of the foot also. Think about that the next time you strap in. 

If it continues to bother you, it may just be that the boots aren't right for you. Everyone is different. Whenever you go to buy boots, try on as many as you can.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Have you got high arches and/or are your boots a little loose? i.e do you have to crank them down because they always feel a little loose in the toes and heal...


----------

